

How to Store Usernames & Passwords with Two Way Encryption in MySQL - newscloud
http://jeffreifman.com/2014/01/13/how-to-store-two-way-encrypted-passwords-and-credit-cards-in-mysql/

======
pixeloution
This article gives advice that is not only bad, but dangerous. You should
never, under any circumstances store a password in a format that can be
reversed. Doing so for the password to someone's primary email address borders
on criminal - a comprised email can be used to break almost any other account
someone may have.

If there's no other way to build the app, don't build it. It's the only
ethical thing to do.

~~~
newscloud
that's a bit extreme. in order to log into gmail accounts via imap, you have
to have the email and password for an app like that:
[http://jeffreifman.com/filtered-open-source-imap-mail-
filter...](http://jeffreifman.com/filtered-open-source-imap-mail-filtering-
software-for-php/)

It's not unethical to build such an app.

